# Got New Insurance today!



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Just got new Insurance, R32 GTR With all stage 1 mods declared & my 18in Alloys,
Full home start & breakdown cover & Europe cover. £650. With ADRIAN FLUX Not bad i think.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

How old are you and years no claims bonus?


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Im 33 with full 15 years no claims.


----------

